# jetski fishing



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

does anyone on here fish from a jetski an if so how does it work I built me a rack for the back of my jetski out of pvc pipe but haven't used it yet if anyone has fished from a jetski any info would be nice I mainly fish inshore in the bay in destin had a boat but sold it


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I stumbled upon this one day (interwebs) ... not sure what to think.  

Perhaps you can get a few ideas from this sport ute.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn! He's ready for Blue water!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

haha i like the "wilson" ball


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Pushwave said:


> Damn! He's ready for Blue water!





ranger250x said:


> haha i like the "wilson" ball


Something tells me those two things go together in this case.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

a jet ski can range from 500-15,000. I would get a yak john boat or cc. I see guys doing it in the ICW not to many look very comfortable. I used to see one guy out a lot about 2 years ago he would use it to get from spot to spot and wade of fish or cast off the jetties the only time I seen him catch fish off it was at the mass for bait. I also used to see a couple in Big Lagoon a lot that used it as a mother ship for their yaks that was cool. but to fish directly off it is cool to look at but I wouldn't recommend it, to cramped, not all that stable, hard to anchor, no fish finder, and do you really want to drill holes in your jet ski to make a rack...

although in a place like 3MB where you can crank it up and move shut it off drift so on and so forth without spooking too much.... as in bull reds that would be cool or during the bull red run I definitely can see some fun coming out of that


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

dont have to drill in my jetski i have a rack that fits on back of it with straps that will hold an ice chest and has 4 rod holders on it i just havent had time to try it out yet will let yall know how it works when i do


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

First jet ski/Catamaran i've seen...


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Jet Ski Fishing is Super Fun
More of a challenge!
Very rewarding.
Very exciting.
And a great way to cover a lot of ground quickly.
Of course keep in mind that courtesy is a sign of maturity.
Be careful. Be considerate. Just because you can blast across a grass bed it 12 inches or less of water does not make it a good plan of attack.
I had more fun Jet Ski Fishing then any other kind of fishing.
My Jet Ski Fishing days are over for now.
But for about 5 years I had a blast doing it.
The first one we fished off of was a Yamaha SUV 4 passenger 135 hp 13 foot long beast. A great fishing and snorkeling platform. Payed $3200.

The 2nd one is in the pictures, it was a 3 passenger Polaris GTI. $1500.00

That is my GF in the pictures.
She loved it.
Then she talked me into a v hull with a cuddy cabin.


----------

